# Any advice?



## WhiteKitty (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello All

I am new to the site and am looking for a bit of advice.

I have a 13month old foreign white cat. She first started calling in Jan this year and has been calling on and off since then. She seems to call for a week then have 1-2 weeks off before calling again. We haven't had her spayed as yet as we weren't sure if we wanted to have a litter.

Last night our neighbours informed us that she is starting to wake them up in the night with her calling. She is very very loud and although she wakes us I think we are getting used to it.

We have now come to the decision that we would like to have one litter with her before we have her spayed.

I now have the decision to make about whether we take her to stud or buy a boy kitten to be with her.

If we were to get a boy kitten for her to be with we would want him to be at least a year old before they mated so that would mean keeping the neighbours awake for another year (which I dont think will go down well :smile Also we would have to keep them seperated until they were ready to mate which is going to be most of the time as she is calling a lot.

Also I have heard about is a contraceptive for her to stop her from calling until the kitten is old enough. I have read a little about this but would be grateful of any advice.

The other option is to take her to stud. Any advice you have on this would be great as I have no idea what to expect or what I need to do.

At the moment I think we will go for the stud option but would really appreciate any advice from those in the know :smile:

Thanks


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As you've obviously decided, bringing a male into the house to mate her isn't an option for lots of reasons 

She is certainly old enough to be mated now. Unless absolutely necessary, I would advise against using hormonal treatment to prevent her from calling; these can have detrimental side effects.

Assuming you bought her on the active register (i.e. for breeding) best thing to do by far, in the first instance, is to contact her breeder who should be able to give you advice on suitable studs, etc. The relevant breed club may also be able to asisst in pointing you in the right direction though it may well be worth joining (if you aren't already a member) as they'll be happier to help members


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

good advise above. if she is on the active reg i wud either take her to stud or get her spayed.If you take her to stud this will only be a short term solution for the calling situation if you get her spayed she wont call again.i think im rith about this if not im sure sum1 will soon correct me


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

Is she on the active register for breeding? If so, I'd just take her out to stud. if you bring in a boy kitten you will have to wait a year as you say, and if you don't put her on ovarid, she's at risk of developing pyometra, an infection of the uterus, which can be fatal at worst, and leave her urgently needing a spay in all probability. It can be treated, but with varying success, or so I'm given to understand. It's never a good idea to let a queen call repeatedly without mating her.

If she's not on the active register, then you need to have her spayed rather than having a litter, as breeders will only sell cats on the active which are of a high enough standard for breeding purposes. No reputable stud owner will take a girl who isn't on the active, and if you do manage to find one, chances are that the boy has been with many, many different cats. The more he's been with, the more the potential risk of disease to your girl, something I'm guessing you'd want to avoid.

Hope you manage to sort this out. I wish I had the same problem! Mine hasn't called since Christmas!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Firstly, is your girl on the active register? Seems a little strange you have 'decided' you might want a litter. Queens are bought either for breeding, or never to be bred.

Assuming she is on the active, and also that she is your only 'active' girl, your only option is to take her to a stud.

The breeder you bought her from should be able to help here, or research stud services in, or near your area.

You will need to make sure her vaccinations are up to date, and that she is in perfect health. You may be asked to have a 'snap test' carried out which a lot of stud owners insist on, bit of a hassle...

She is calling at the normal rate which is good for breeding, she is also a good age.

I would NOT recommend using any sort of contraceptive for a queen who has never had a litter (maiden queen), it may mean she will stop calling for a long time, or altogether.

I'm not sure i see the point in 'one litter before having her spayed'. Surely if you purchase an active girl, you are planning on becoming a breeder?

You have to be careful when it comes to neighbours, things can turn nasty and sadly noise is one of the down sides of being a breeder.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No more to add to any of this excellent advice.
If you are thinking that she *needs *to have a litter before being spayed, that is an old wives tale.

carly87 - I have the same problem : Our kittens left at the end of January and my girl hasn't called since. It took her six months to come into season last time too :


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The old wives tale believing part of me wonders how much this lack of calling has to do with the moon and how close it came to the earth this last wee while, as I've heard of quite a few cats who haven't come into call yet this year. Has anyone had experience of Foliculinum, and if so, did it work for bringing them into call? I'm hoping that the smell of stud boys at the show in a few weeks will trigger her. Never did I think I'd be begging for a cat to start yowling again, or for her to be penned between two boys who spray all day long! Desperate times, folks!


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

WhiteKitty said:


> We have now come to the decision that we would like to have one litter with her before we have her spayed.
> Thanks


Why why why why do you wish to bring more kitties into this world? We are overrun with unwanted pets right now that are being put to sleep due to not being homed. I guess you think that its only one litter and that you'll find homes for them all, but please do reconsider your very (IMHO) selfish wish for the "one litter". If each kitty she has is left unneutred and they each have x amount of kittens, you can see how you will be responsible for (perhaps) 100's of cats being born.

Please, do some responsible research, look at animal charity websites and see that they are desperate to home unwanted cats and kittens.

Your cat is better off being spayed and your neighbours could arguably take their complaint further, leaving a bad relationship between you which will also affect your property should you wish to sell it in the future (disputes with neighbours to be declared in event of sale)

Sorry, I am just NOT in favour of this willy nilly breeding that seems to me one of the most irresponsible things a human can do. I can't find a kinder way of saying what I strongly believe.

If you get a chance to visit a local animal re homing centre, please go and chat to staff and hear first hand the stories. Your family and friends who say they want a kitten now might very well change their minds come the time, and don't forget vet bills and what happens if things go wrong.

Atrrrrgghhhhhhh!:nono:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Get her spayed. She clearly isnt a pedigree as you call her a 'foreign white cat' and the world does not need more moggy kittens. There are enough being killed in shelters.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Get her spayed. She clearly isnt a pedigree as you call her a *'foreign white cat' *and the world does not need more moggy kittens. There are enough being killed in shelters.


A foreign white is an Oriental cat, and can be pedigree. I can't vouch for the OP's cat, but it is a breed, not a moggy.

Here's a link for an excellent example of a foreign white Oriental 

http://www.burnthwaitessiamese.co.uk/furryface-white-noise.php


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> The old wives tale believing part of me wonders how much this lack of calling has to do with the moon and how close it came to the earth this last wee while, as I've heard of quite a few cats who haven't come into call yet this year. Has anyone had experience of Foliculinum, and if so, did it work for bringing them into call? I'm hoping that the smell of stud boys at the show in a few weeks will trigger her. Never did I think I'd be begging for a cat to start yowling again, or for her to be penned between two boys who spray all day long! Desperate times, folks!


i just did a lil google search for this... it says it keeps them off call.. not brings them on!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> A foreign white is an Oriental cat, and can be pedigree. I can't vouch for the OP's cat, but it is a breed, not a moggy.
> 
> Here's a link for an excellent example of a foreign white Oriental
> 
> Burnthwaites|Furryface|White-Noise|Foreign|White|Cats|Kittens|Breeder


Judging by her intro post, that isnt the case with this cat.



> She is an all white oriental cat or a siamese without any markings!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Judging by her intro post, that isnt the case with this cat.


That's why I covered my @ss and put I can't vouch for the OP's cat


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> That's why I covered my @ss and put I can't vouch for the OP's cat


Haha I know I just thought id clarify my point


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Can't find where your second quote came from Gloworm 
A Foreign White is exactly that - a white Oriental or Siamese without any markings, as the lovely Angel in Dougal's link shows.
The OPs cat may well be a pedigree but I have my doubts about her being on the active register and therefore unsuitable for breeding.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> *Can't find where your second quote came from Gloworm *A Foreign White is exactly that - a white Oriental or Siamese without any markings, as the lovely Angel in Dougal's link shows.
> The OPs cat may well be a pedigree but I have my doubts about her being on the active register and therefore unsuitable for breeding.


Me neither, I've read the thread about ten times and thought I must be missing something as I'm so tired. I'm relieved you can't see it either. I can postpone the emergency trip to Specsavers


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Intro thread, 3rd post 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/156264-hello.html

As those are two different breeds, not knowing which one it is would surely mean its not a pedigree, or that she knows which it is.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah - different thread, we're not going mad 
it's just that a Foreign White can be described that way for people that haven't heard of them. Like Havanas which are a separate breed but still a brown Oriental.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Intro thread, 3rd post
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/156264-hello.html
> 
> As those are two different breeds, not knowing which one it is would surely mean its not a pedigree, or that she knows which it is.


Orientals and Siamese can be in the same litter. Not everyone is clued up on the technicalities of colouring names especially when there is the confusion of having two breeds in one purebred litter. The quote could be taken in more than one meaning too - they were explaining what a Foreign White was to someone who didn't know so that is not to say OP isn't aware anyway.

Don't think it is fair to assume anything without OP clarifying...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Intro thread, 3rd post
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/introductions/156264-hello.html
> 
> As those are two different breeds, not knowing which one it is would surely mean its not a pedigree, or that she knows which it is.


Phew, thanks for the link. I'm glad I don't need specs.

Anyway, back to the thread - the foreign white, Siamese with no markings as the OP describes could well be a pedigree as per my link example. Hopefully they'll post back to clear this up for us.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Ah - different thread, we're not going mad
> it's just that a Foreign White can be described that way for people that haven't heard of them. Like Havanas which are a separate breed but still a brown Oriental.


But Siamese and Oriental are still seperate breeds? Or same as Havanas/Orientals?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> But Siamese and Oriental are still seperate breeds? Or same as Havanas/Orientals?


Siamese are pointed, colour pointed. Orientals aren't - they come in a variety of colours and markings. Havana is a colour - a brown Oriental. Essentially, they're all Oriental cats I believe. I may be wrong, someone feel free to correct me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Foreign Whites are classed separately like Havanas but they are all essentially the same. Orientals could be described as solid coloured Siamese or Siamese as colour point Orientals. 
Incidentally Foreign Whites do not suffer from deafness as many white, blue-eyed cats do.
Foreign White Cat Society


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It depends on the strength you get, actually. But thanks anyway!


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

carly87 said:


> It depends on the strength you get, actually. But thanks anyway!


oh ok! thanks for letting me know


----------



## WhiteKitty (Mar 30, 2011)

My cat is a Foreign White. In the other post I was just explaining to the other person what a Foreign white is.

She is a pure breed but isn't registered. That is why I came here for advice.

Thank you for all your advice. I have taken what everyone has said onboard. Including that having one litter with her is selfish and I may not be able to sell the kittens.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well done, you. It's so difficult to persuade people sometimes that a litter isn't necessary before spaying. When are you booking her in to have her spayed? Do you know that Cats Protection can provide help to cover the cost of that if you meet their criteria? If you are seriously thinking about breeding, there are many people here who will be only too happy to give advice, but the way to start really is to get a girl who is already on the Active register. If you need any more help, just ask!


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

"Sorry, I am just NOT in favour of this willy nilly breeding that seems to me one of the most irresponsible things a human can do. I can't find a kinder way of saying what I strongly believe". 


I am in total agreement. This is also applicable to the human race !!! 
Nuff said.


----------

